# Sergeant major of Parris Island recruit depot resigns following altercation with protester



## Chopstick (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow.  Too bad he threw his career away.  

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...depot-resigns-following-altercation-protester



> Marine Corps officials released this statement concerning Archie’s decision: “Understanding the Marine Corps has very high standards of personal and professional conduct for its most senior leaders, Sgt. Maj. Archie voluntarily stepped down as the depot sergeant major, and the commanding general regrettably accepted his retirement.”
> 
> On Thursday, Archie stopped his vehicle in front of a protest near the gates, got out and proceeded to get into a verbal altercation with a protester, Ethan Arguello, who also a former Marine drill instructor.
> 
> The official police statement on the incident has more detail: “During argument, Archie’s head struck the campaign cover knocking it off the head of the protestor. Archie took the campaign cover and proceeded onto MCRD Parris Island.”


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 9, 2014)

I can understand that emotions run unbelievably high with regards to what the guy was protesting, and I also understand a certain expectation of conduct that a senior NONCOM would have with regards to veterans.  That being said, he should have gotten to be a SGM by keeping a level head and holding himself to a higher standard than most people.  While each one of us has probably fantasized about doing something similar to someone whose message and delivery we didn't like, we haven't acted on it no matter how sorely tempted we were.  

It's sad that he tossed his career over this; well and truly depressing.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 9, 2014)

We all have a breaking point


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Even the cop on scene was trying to get the SGM to back down, the SGM pressed ahead under full steam. There have been worse crash and burns, to be sure. Still in all, I'm sure the SGM did not envision his distinguished career ending this way.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

He backed his principles, I'll give him points for that.  It went too far, stepped down because he broke a standard he set for himself.  I'm sure he got a stern talking to from his seniors as well.  That being said, Redflag I agree with you.  Guys have gone down for a lot worse.  Sometimes a fire breathing, passionate, balls-to-the-wall move is what is needed...it's just not appropriate towards the civilian population we serve, nor is the physical altercation.  Sorry to hear it happen.  I've noticed that the news reports don't discuss the nature or reason for the protest.

Poor situational awareness, poor judgement at keeping your cool.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 9, 2014)

@Viper1 the protest was regarding Bergdahl. 
http://www.islandpacket.com/2014/06/06/3149699/parris-island-senior-advisor-charged.html



> The group was protesting negotiations that led to the release last month of a U.S. Army soldier held captive by a Taliban-aligned group in Afghanistan, police confirmed. Army Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl was exchanged for five Taliban prisoners in a swap negotiated by the U.S. government.
> 
> Archie got into a heated argument with a protester who wore a military campaign hat. At one point, Archie's head struck the hat, knocking it off the protester's head, the release said. Archie took the hat and proceeded onto Parris Island, where he was stopped at the gate, according to the release. Staff retrieved the hat and returned it to its owner.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> @Viper1 the protest was regarding Bergdahl.
> http://www.islandpacket.com/2014/06/06/3149699/parris-island-senior-advisor-charged.html



'Preciate ya.


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2014)

Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, your Senior Drill Instructor, is impressed. No word as yet on the disposition of GySgt Hartman's sister...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2014)

This is so confusing, what the F did the Sgt Major care if folks were protesting the release of terrorists for Bergdahl.  Most people I know agree, was  this all over the fact that the dude was wearing his campaign cover?

I would have liked to see the beginning of the video, not just the part where they are yelling at each other but what caused the escalation.  I'm suspicious of the other man's motives when he makes a point of asking "someone" if they got everything on film...this guy was trained how to push someone's buttons, wonder what was going on in the Sgt. Major's world that day that allowed him to lose his bearing so easily.

Damn shame another good Marine is drummed out of the Corps for something so silly.  

"THE BAD MAN TOOK MY HAT!!!"


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 9, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> This is so confusing, what the F did the Sgt Major care if folks were protesting the release of terrorists for Bergdahl.  Most people I know agree, was  this all over the fact that the dude was wearing his campaign cover?



The exposure I had to Marine E-9's was limited to those in the EOD community, but if Marine non-EOD SGM's have the same hangups as Big Army SGM's, then I wouldn't be surprised in the least that this was over his wearing a campaign hat in civilian clothes while protesting something.  Never mind whether he otherwise agreed with the protester's message or not, take that muhfuh'n hat off yo' muhfuh'n head!


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2014)

The protester should not have been wearing the DI's hat, douchebag move. 
The SGM should not have done what he did, though I do understand the passion behind it.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 10, 2014)

The protestor was wrong.

The SGM showed a lot of integrity and held himself accountable.  A rare quality these days but he showed himself to be  leader even if he was human for a few minutes.

Thank you for your service to our nation SGM Archie.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2014)

Was the protester a former Marine? or currently serving Marine?

If he is the former, then the SGM had no right to take the cover.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Was the protester a former Marine? or currently serving Marine?
> 
> If he is the former, then the SGM had no right to take the cover.



At least one article is stating that the protestor had been a Marine DI. 

That being said, campaign covers are only authorized for wear while in a DS/DI billet - no?  If dude wasn't doing the job I don't think he had a _right_ to be sporting it. It's a uniform item. 

I was also under the impression that unless you retire, wearing your uniform is generally frowned upon. If you do retire, you're supposed to wear the whole uniform or none of it.

Given the SGM's role, responsibilities, and the location of the protest, I can understand why seeing a protestor in a campaign cover would send him off the rails. I'm not excusing his actions...but I understand them.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2014)

rick said:


> At least one article is stating that the protestor had been a Marine DI.
> 
> That being said, campaign covers are only authorized for wear while in a DS/DI billet - no?  If dude wasn't doing the job I don't think he had a _right_ to be sporting it. It's a uniform item.
> 
> ...



I agree, but really?

You've never seen a retiree wearing BDU/DCU/ACU pants while they browse the PX?

How about guys wearing the Field Jackets after they get out?

Is a Campaign Cover issued and returned? or issued and given to the SM to keep?

It's only Government Property if it should have been turned back in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I agree, but really?
> 
> You've never seen a retiree wearing BDU/DCU/ACU pants while they browse the PX?
> 
> ...


I still maintain that this former Marine had an agenda. He knew damn well that standing outside of MCRD wearing a campaign cover would, at a minimum, get a second look; likely hadn't planned on landing the fish he caught. 

Hope he's proud of himself, no way he would have spoke (yelled) at the Sgt. Major like that if they were in a back alley and there were not camera rolling. Fuck stick.


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2014)

I bloody well doubt the guy wears his campaign cover on daily basis. He wore it to cause a reaction and/ or "support" his protest (See? Here's what I used to do and what I've earned) but he had to know it would ruffel some feathers. There's no way you leave home rocking Smokey the Bear and not have an agenda.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I bloody well doubt the guy wears his campaign cover on daily basis. He wore it to cause a reaction and/ or "support" his protest (See? Here's what I used to do and what I've earned) but he had to know it would ruffel some feathers. There's no way you leave home rocking Smokey the Bear and not have an agenda.



Unless you're a Boy Scout in Troop 599, Watsonville CA..... and have proper wear/care of a campaign hat drilled into your brain housing group by your multi-tour vietnam veteran scoutmaster since it's a rare and expensive piece of uniform equipment that immediately reflects on you and your troop.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> There's no way you leave home rocking Smokey the Bear and not have an agenda.



Unless you're a State Trooper, but then I guess you have your own agenda.


----------



## Brill (Jun 10, 2014)

He resigned as SEL but he's still a SGM, right?  How did he throw away his career? He's still going to retire as an E-9.  Hell, I'd rather fight alongside him than the other dipshit.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> Our troopers don't wear mount-me hats...


Even the county sheriffs do here.  NST and AST both wore them, I think MSP did but it's been so long since I lived there.  It's rare for me to see a State Trooper not wear one anymore.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> He resigned as SEL but he's still a SGM, right?  How did he throw away his career? He's still going to retire as an E-9.  Hell, I'd rather fight alongside him than the other dipshit.



I've read about a few of the Sergeant Major's combat exploits.  For the sounds if it, he's all about his Marines, as it should be.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> He did the right thing retiring and owned up for his "crossing the line".



Maybe some other "leaders" in our government should take note.  I won't hold my breath for it...


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 11, 2014)

The SGM achieved the highest rank he could and has well over 20 years. He's not being demoted or being subject to any other disciplinary action. That's a good thing. He's maxed out. He may not have planned to retire this week but the day was coming. I'm sure he will continue to serve this country in some capacity after his retirement. Id bet all the money in my pocket on that. I wouldn't have taken the issue where he did... But I certainly understand.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 11, 2014)

He simply let his emotions get the best of him...it happens everyday to thousands of people. I wish him the very best in his future endeavors.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 11, 2014)

He let his stripes overwhelm his good judgement.  He knew better than that.


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 11, 2014)

From a vetted source close to the matter:

The protestor was a former DI, and Marine VETERAN who had his Drill Instructor MOS and campaign cover stripped from him for misconduct. Dude was a piece of shit, and SGTMAJ had a conversation with this guy before the protest ASKING him not to wear the campaign cover. He drove out the gate, saw him wearing it, and just went condition black. Every man has his breaking point. I don't really understand it, but I do know a lot of Drill Instructors and they are all extremely protective of the community. It is what it is. SGTMAJ Archie has had a very distinguished career and every Marine I know of who served with him has nothing but praise for the man. So he has to retire a little earlier than planned. Nothing lost, this will all be forgotten in two months anyway.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> From a vetted source close to the matter:
> 
> The protestor was a former DI, and Marine VETERAN who had his Drill Instructor MOS and campaign cover stripped from him for misconduct. Dude was a piece of shit, and SGTMAJ had a conversation with this guy before the protest ASKING him not to wear the campaign cover. He drove out the gate, saw him wearing it, and just went condition black. Every man has his breaking point. I don't really understand it, but I do know a lot of Drill Instructors and they are all extremely protective of the community. It is what it is. SGTMAJ Archie has had a very distinguished career and every Marine I know of who served with him has nothing but praise for the man. So he has to retire a little earlier than planned. Nothing lost, this will all be forgotten in two months anyway.



Interesting!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 11, 2014)

pardus said:


> Interesting!



Concur. I had no idea that the two had talked about this before the filmed encounter. I wonder what agenda the civillian had running? Do these two have a long running history? The SGM was clearly being taunted by the civillian who was hiding behind, "you can't do anything to me now" shield. In this climate of political correctness, I can't help but come away with the thought that they were both wrong. My heart comes down on the side of the SGM.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> <Snip)...I would have liked to see the beginning of the video, not just the part where they are yelling at each other but what caused the escalation.  I'm suspicious of the other man's motives when he makes a point of asking "someone" if they got everything on film...this guy was trained how to push someone's buttons, wonder what was going on in the Sgt. Major's world that day that allowed him to lose his bearing so easily.
> <snip>



Never quoted myself within a thread before, but I am now even more suspicious of this Marine's agenda.  Based on this new info, it would seem he might have a history with Sgt. Major Archie?


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2014)

Considering the Commandant's and Sergeant Major of the Marine Corps' conduct and quotes over the last year or so, this shouldn't be a blip on the radar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2014)

Found an update on this story.  The Sgt. Major has retired and offers more detail of his version of the incident:

_Five months after the incident, Archie discussed the altercation and its aftermath with Marine Corps Times in his first public statements since stepping down from his post. Freshly retired from the Marine Corps, he said there’s far more to his story than what the video captured — including things he felt leaders overlooked before offering him an ultimatum regarding his career._

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/article/20141027/NEWS/310270023/-My-career-was-defaced-


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 29, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Found an update on this story.  The Sgt. Major has retired and offers more detail of his version of the incident:
> 
> _Five months after the incident, Archie discussed the altercation and its aftermath with Marine Corps Times in his first public statements since stepping down from his post. Freshly retired from the Marine Corps, he said there’s far more to his story than what the video captured — including things he felt leaders overlooked before offering him an ultimatum regarding his career._
> 
> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/article/20141027/NEWS/310270023/-My-career-was-defaced-



Yeah he was in a pretty bad spot, just having got back from his dad's funeral and dealing with the suicide of a DI. This guy definitely caught him at the wrong time. At least he's not bitter about it though.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 29, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Yeah he was in a pretty bad spot, just having got back from his dad's funeral and dealing with the suicide of a DI. *This guy definitely caught him at the wrong time*. At least he's not bitter about it though.


 
Sounds to me as if the SgtMaj instigated the confrontation by driving out to the front gate with the express intention of confronting the protestor.

I've seen too many Marines make stupid decisions, and get it broken off in their ass by multiple battalion sergeants major, to have much sympathy.


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2014)

The former Marine is a wanker IMO. Filed assault and battery charges against the SGM? Asshole move.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 29, 2014)

0699 said:


> Sounds to me as if the SgtMaj instigated the confrontation by driving out to the front gate with the express intention of confronting the protestor.



I would disagree. He knew he was going to be there protesting, as they had a conversation about it previously. He was, however, under the impression that he had agreed not to wear the campaign cover.


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> I would disagree. He knew he was going to be there protesting, as they had a conversation about it previously. He was, however, under the impression that he had agreed not to wear the campaign cover.



No, the SGM has NO authority over what a civi does. So the SGM is wrong. Much as I think the cunt wearing the DI's hat is wrong.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like they both got into the gutter and "lost it". If the Sgt. Major felt the issue was discussed and over after talking with him on the  phone, then he should have just left it alone and understood that the former Marine obviously didn't have enough pride or honor to honor his own word and not wear that cover...if that was in fact discussed.

Wearing that cover really didn't have any bearing on his purpose for protesting anyway. He could have honored his word and not wore the cover and still got his message across.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 29, 2014)

pardus said:


> No, the SGM has NO authority over what a civi does. So the SGM is wrong. Much as I think the cunt wearing the DI's hat is wrong.



I don't see where I implied SGTMAJ had authority over him.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have a disagreement with either.

The protester did what he felt was right.

The SgtMaj did what he felt was right.  Way too many cowards in leadership roles.

Just happens that those 2 paths crossed.

Should of given those 2 boxing gloves or pugil sticks and charge admission.  And have a beer afterwards.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> ...Should of given those 2 boxing gloves or pugil sticks and charge admission.  And have a beer afterwards.



Yep...a few minutes at the "Bridge over troubled waters" and then this whole situation could have been done with.

No fanfare.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> I don't see where I implied SGTMAJ had authority over him.



You disagreed that the SGM instigated the confrontation. Which he clearly did by going to the scene. Bottom line, It was none of his business and he should have stayed away.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 30, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Should of given those 2 boxing gloves or pugil sticks and charge admission.  And have a beer afterwards.



I love it when we do that. God bless the infantry!


----------

